
Seeking the Source of Ebola - pbowyer
http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2015/07/ebola/quammen-text
======
yitchelle
Highly recommended this "Ebola - The Natural and Human History of a Deadly
Virus" book.

Same author as the linked NatGeo article. It is sort of a short form book. I
picked up to read on for at four hour flight and finished it, and I am not a
speed reader.

~~~
j_s
Thanks! [http://amzn.com/B00O3GS0FE](http://amzn.com/B00O3GS0FE)

